# Volunteer work with animals for a desperate wanna be veterinary nurse!!



## iheartmagpies (Aug 23, 2012)

Hello everyone!! :thumbup:

I have always wanted to work with animals since I was little and my dream was to become a vet. In Year 8 I was told by my head teacher I could easily do it with my grades. Sadly I got badly bullied and I stopped going to school. Due to this I decided to go down a different route after school and got a degree in fashion. I love fashion but my heart just isn't in it and I want to do something I'd truly love, to become a veterinary nurse.

I'm starting a Animal care Diploma this year, as well as my maths GCSE, as a stepping stone onto a Veterinary nursing Diploma level 3 next year and I'm looking to get as much work experience as I can get.

I'm 25 years old, mature, will do exactly what I'm told to and learn quickly. I have helped out at a local cattery and kennels when I was younger and worked at a riding stable so I have some experience working with animals. I have also owned dogs, rabbits, mice, rats, hamsters, gerbils and lots of dart frogs. I currently own a tortoise and two Malaysian leaf frogs and waiting on a new dog :001_wub:

I have a fascination with parasitology and help my boyfriend out with his animal management uni coursework (shhh don't tell) so I know a bit about pathogens and diseases in animals, etc.

I'm currently looking for any volunteer work with animals. I'd prefer if I could get a place in a veterinary setting. I'm willing to clean up poo and sick, work nights, anything!

I have sent letters to my local vets with either no reply or emails saying they don't have any places. I'm going to send more out to vets that are further afield. I have also asked RSPCA,PDSA and a few local rescue centres but they have nothing atm 
But I'm not giving up!

Does anyone know anywhere that may take me on?

Do you know a vet/vet nurse who needs a slave?

Anyone need a animal care assistant?

Or any ideas?
(I live in Sheffield, South Yorkshire)


Thank you in advance

P.S Sorry for the life story. I don't go on like this normally.


----------



## Ang2 (Jun 15, 2012)

I am really suprised that your local rescues dont need a helping hand. 

Just bumping this to the top for you, in the hope that someone sees it and offers you a place.


----------



## 8tansox (Jan 29, 2010)

Someone I know was made redundant from a police force last year (she was a civilian) and all she wanted to do was work as a v/n. She sent off application form after application form, she started to work at a vets as a volunteer - as a skivvy, then she was taken on as a receptionist..... now she's starting some training as a v/n to help cover maternity leave - so my advice would be see if you can volunteer somewhere - anywhere. Once a vacancy arises, if you've shown you're trustworthy and reliable, you'll be top of the list!


----------



## AlexTurley (Oct 30, 2011)

took me three years to get a practise to take me on to train me  but now on the level 3 vet nursing and at a practise.

with your practise actually go into them and explain you want to be a vet nurse and need some work experience - even if just a week.,

i found with finding work experince in vets they would rather see you face to face than actually saying yes to you over the computer


----------



## donna.n (Apr 22, 2011)

Theres a Pdsa in Sheffield just up from Meadowhall my step dad used to take the dogs we had there. One of them called Ziggy had diabetes so was there quite often.


----------



## sallygunes (Aug 5, 2011)

there is also Thorneberry animal sanctuary down the road near dinnington who are always wanting volunteers


----------



## iheartmagpies (Aug 23, 2012)

Thanks everyone for the advice. 

Sent all the letters/emails I can for the vets I could possible get too. No luck 

I did email Thornberry and got a place two days a week. Yay!!
One day with the horses and the other day with the small animals.
Can't wait to start.

@AlexTurley
When you went to the vets to ask for a placement did you ask to see the head vet/manager or did you just talk to the receptionist about work experience there?

:arf:


----------



## Snuggles (Nov 17, 2008)

Have you tried Heeley City Fram? Home | Heeley City Farm

I volunteered there many years ago and it gave me a brilliant grounding to build an animal related career on.


----------

